# Joe Rogan is RETARDED!!



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Who's coming with me????


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

No, Shut up Luzar^^Joe Rogan is awesome


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

Rogan is a tard.


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

i cant stand joe rogan he doesnt know what the hell he is talking about. jim brown from ufc 1 was a better fight commemtator


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> Rogan is a tard.


Joe Rogan is perfect for the UFC...He calls it the way he see's it....In the fight between Evans and Bonnar he said the ref that scored the fight 29-29 should never referee another fight again in the UFC....Believe me it took some balls to say that....

I think Rogan and other people are tired of seeing these fighters work hard to win the fight only to have it stolen from them in the end....Jardine should have gotten the decison over Bonnar as well....So anyone who thinks Rogan is a Tard just because he calls it the way he see's it must be a Leben fan or hater....

P.S. Rogan said Leben was just outclassed....I LOVED IT..In Rogan's own words...WOW...LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzgjOR5f_Sc&search=Chris Leben


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I do admit he called it right on the 29-29 decision. But, he was also talking about how jurgel needed to learn standup...He did pretty good to me.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

must be a Leben fan? absolutely not!!!!!!!!!!

It brought me great joy to see Leben get knocked out.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

i dont have a prb with rogan


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> i dont have a prb with rogan


nore do i. it could be a lot worse!

Rogan knows what hes talking about.:thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea true that. He does seem to know alot i dont know why ppl have a prb with him. and i still think its sweet when he beat that guys ass on fearfactor


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Who ever said jim brown was better then rogan is the tard. Joe rogan knows a lot about mma and explains what the fighter should be doing to avoid a situation. "That judge should be shot" lol Mike goldberg is just a *** who wants to talk about xyience and Blade.........


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure Rogan knows more about the fights and what's happening than msot of us since he actually trains. When it comes to MMA, he does know his shit.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah he knows his stuff.
LOL i like your sig making fun of rush........


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I don't have a problem with Rogan. He doesn't understand fighting that well, but that's why he has guys that are fighters comentating with him. Beyond that, the guys not an idiot.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> Yeah he knows his stuff.
> LOL i like your sig making fun of rush........


Dude, I'm not making fun of no one!  

And just because I quoted him... uh, wait, I mean...


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Now i made one. YEah....


----------



## BIGMAN39 (Jun 26, 2006)

im wiht u man joe rogen is a great commentator


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I like rogan as a commintator. You ever heard the fight proffessor from old pride ppv's. He was horrible. And goldberg talks like Yoda what a dork. I like rogan and he sticks up for the fighter's. And he was right about that judge and he's not going to kiss ass he says what he thinks.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like Rogan, he calls it like he sees it. He knows what he is talking about.*


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Your the Tard. Enough of the highschool kiddie stuff already. Moron


Ok, but my posts get deleted? Wow, great moderators we have...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

how about joe rogan calling diego sanchez vs joe allesio a great fight at ufc 61. that fight was a disgrace. rogan also says completely obvious things such as "when that submission was locked you could tell he did not want to be there" no really who wants to be caught in a submission. and the jim brown thing was a joke. jim brown didnt know what he was talking about either but at least he kept his mouth shut. Rogans gotta go


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Craze said:


> how about joe rogan calling diego sanchez vs joe allesio a great fight at ufc 61. that fight was a disgrace. rogan also says completely obvious things such as "when that submission was locked you could tell he did not want to be there" no really who wants to be caught in a submission. and the jim brown thing was a joke. jim brown didnt know what he was talking about either but at least he kept his mouth shut. Rogans gotta go


This i agree with that. That was a horrible fight. He jumped on his back and tried to spoon him into submission. But I disagree with getting rid of rogan. He rules and like some memeber's said he tells it like it is and isn't afraid to say anything. The judge that scored that 29-29 was watching the ring girls. Although i don't blame him.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

The topic should be "Mike Goldberg is RETARDED!!" <<He rather talk about Blade the whole fight finale...........


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Wait for Bill Goldberg to commentate at WFA King of the Streets. He will be way worse than Rogan. Rogan sometimes is pretty straight forward or sometimes not right at all and annoying as heck. But most of the times I can live with him commentating UFC.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

alot of people bash joe rogan and praise mike goldberg, i dont get it. Joe Rogan is the one that will actually call a fight, all mike does is plug shit like when the next ppv event will take place, when it comes to calling a fight mike goldberg sucks.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> alot of people bash joe rogan and praise mike goldberg, i dont get it. Joe Rogan is the one that will actually call a fight, all mike does is plug shit like when the next ppv event will take place, when it comes to calling a fight mike goldberg sucks.


Yeah, I hate Mike Goldberg. Joe Rogan is always talking about the fight and Mike Goldberg ignores him and says "Blade the series starting after this show". Then he always says "Tonight, this person takes on this person for the title in are main event" when its the first match of the PPV. He's just some idiot who talks about sponsors and says nothing about UFC except where certain fighters are fighting out of. Then he starts talking about sponsors.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

joe rogan is the man he knows his sh't..and he throws in an occasional joke that will make u laugh..and he sais watever is on his mind..i think hes kinda cookoo


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I just hate how goldberg talks. He is always saying shit like. Using the leg kicks, is chuck liddell. Or down to the canvas goes arloski. He isn't yoda. He's a goof.


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

Joe Rogan is, in my opinion, a wonderful commentator! He tells it like it is. He calls 'em like he sees 'em. He's not one of those boring monotone people. I get excited right along with him!!!


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Rogan isn't that bad. Now if you want bad commentating, get a hold of some of the old Gladiator Challenge tapes and listen to Eddie Bravo. Not only is some of it completely nonsensical, but his voice just is not made for commentating.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Despite not being a Rogan fan, better than hearing about "blade" the whole show :thumbsdown:


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

*Rogan*

I just can't figure this guy out. He clearly has a favorite fighter for every fight, and if the guy wins he's like I am a huge fan. If his pick loses he comes with the anything can happen in mma. He sure nailed the Silva/Leben fight, but we all knew Leben hadn't fought anybody. I enjoyed "THE NATURAL" during ufc 61, and wouldn't mind seeing him in the booth again.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I like Joe Rogan and I think he does a good job. Honestly ,when I'm watching a fight I'm not paying too much atention to the commentators unless they really say something stupid. I really believe Rogan is a MMA fan, if he was'nt calling the fight he would probably be in the audience. Jim Brown was a great football player and a tough guy for sure but he did'nt know jack squat about MMA and it showed. Mike Goldberg sounds silly for sure but it is'nt his choice to plug TV shows thats just business, there will always be someone in that role.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys, make sure to check out blade on spike :thumbsup:



haha, but really, Joe seemed to give some excitement when commentating, he wasn’t that bad. Joe has his moments.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Joe Rogan does some MMA. Here's a vid of him rolling with some guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a556pUcVgO0


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! Joe Tapped him soooooo easily. That guy sucked and joe is a beast


----------



## DarkChild (Jun 5, 2006)

at 61 i wish rogan was commentating, i was bored with both Mike and Randy niether one should be a commentator IMO. Atleast Rogan knows what he is talking about and adds a little more excitment to the fights


----------



## Ex-Battousai (Jul 6, 2006)

Rogan is an idiot he cant even host fear factor and he has no buisness in ufc.
He doesn't have a clue as to what he is talking about. He pisses me off, 
I WANT TO FIGHT ROGAN!!


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> Rogan is an idiot he cant even host fear factor and he has no buisness in ufc.
> He doesn't have a clue as to what he is talking about. He pisses me off,
> I WANT TO FIGHT ROGAN!!


According to what I understand, you can meet up with him where he trains, badmouth him a little, and he'll fight you. I've seen him roll a couple times. The guy isn't half bad.


----------



## Octagon Girl (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe my very first post here is about Joe Rogan...but whatever he is, at least he talks loud and clear, and seems to be really into, and excited about the fights. I couldn't understand half of what Randy Couture was saying cuz he was so quiet. Personally I'm only pissed at Rogan for ruining The Man Show, as long as I can hear the dude, I'm cool with him on UFC.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> Rogan is an idiot he cant even host fear factor and he has no buisness in ufc.
> He doesn't have a clue as to what he is talking about. He pisses me off,
> I WANT TO FIGHT ROGAN!!



all my points on Rogan :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## Ex-Battousai (Jul 6, 2006)

Gman said:


> According to what I understand, you can meet up with him where he trains, badmouth him a little, and he'll fight you. I've seen him roll a couple times. The guy isn't half bad.


I didn't kno that rogan had a butt buddy:laugh: listen rogan is the worst thing that happened to mma give me where i can find him and ill tell hhim he is a joke to his face.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> I didn't kno that rogan had a butt buddy:laugh: listen rogan is the worst thing that happened to mma give me where i can find him and ill tell hhim he is a joke to his face.


im thinking live video cast to our members only, that would be awesome


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> I didn't kno that rogan had a butt buddy:laugh: listen rogan is the worst thing that happened to mma give me where i can find him and ill tell hhim he is a joke to his face.


Are you 12? :dunno:


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> Rogan is an idiot he cant even host fear factor and he has no buisness in ufc.
> He doesn't have a clue as to what he is talking about. He pisses me off,
> I WANT TO FIGHT ROGAN!!


:thumbsup: I definately agree Rogan has no idea whats going on as far as him doing mma he is probably just as bad as his commentating. you guys who are fighting Ex about it obviously must be in rogan's fan club cause this guy is a loser.


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

adminmma said:


> all my points on Rogan :laugh: :cheeky4:


EX probably is 12 but rogan looks like he would get his ass kicked by richard simmons


----------



## ALSKI12 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Come On People Get Your Heads Out Of Your Rears*

Dude ...first Off .... All You Shit Talkers ... Why Dont You Try And Get Into The Ring With The Guy And See If He Dosent Pound The Hell Out Of You ! The Guy Has Been Involved With Mma For A While ... He Says Exactly What He Thinks ... No One Said He Is Suposed To Think The Same Way You Do ! This Is The United States Where You Can Say Anything You Want So Dont Hate On Rogan Because You Dont Agree With What He Says ... Why Dont You Just Say I Thinik Differently .... And If You Cant Do That .... Just Get In The Ring With Him And Stop Whining Like A Lil Girl!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ALSKI12 said:


> Dude ...first Off .... All You Shit Talkers ... Why Dont You Try And Get Into The Ring With The Guy And See If He Dosent Pound The Hell Out Of You ! The Guy Has Been Involved With Mma For A While ... He Says Exactly What He Thinks ... No One Said He Is Suposed To Think The Same Way You Do ! This Is The United States Where You Can Say Anything You Want So Dont Hate On Rogan Because You Dont Agree With What He Says ... Why Dont You Just Say I Thinik Differently .... And If You Cant Do That .... Just Get In The Ring With Him And Stop Whining Like A Lil Girl!


Ok first off THe man made the call he thought was right.. he does not have the option of instant replay in the ring.. I think his decision was wrong.. but if I was right there with teh speed those elbows were coming in the position he was in.. I more then likely would have made the same call. It was not until I saw the slow motion 3 or 4 times did I think ken was actually with it and that those last few shots were glancing blows, regardless of what the loud mouth punk says( that would be Tito Great fighter bad person ) So I support the Ref 100%. He was looking out for the fighters saftey and you can not fault a man for that even if in hindsight it was more then likely the wrong call


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

I hate joe rogan and I have said that many times on this forum. I have no idea y people try to stick up for him. but at least I give reasons y I hate joe rogan. the only reason i hear that supports y ppl like him is they say he says what he thinks . Good im glad he says what he thinks but that doesnt make him a good fight commentator. because 9times out of 10 the stuff he thinks is absolute bullsh*t. I respect people that say what they think but in this sport if u wanna say what u think it better be legit. the commentators should be actual UFC veteran fighters who not only know what they r talking about but have lived it.


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

And as for rogans mma skills. how does a guy who commentates UFC, hosts fear factor, and does stand up comedy have time to train and stay in good enough shape to fight . So actualy to all u ppl saying "U should fight joe rogan he would kick ur ass" I would fight joe rogan and my only MMA skills are my wrestling skills and i have done a little mma trainingg during wrestling offseason. and I could proabably beat this guy by just my stamina alone hed be gassed after about 1 minute and i would double leg his ass and ground and pound him


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Craze said:


> And as for rogans mma skills. how does a guy who commentates UFC, hosts fear factor, and does stand up comedy have time to train and stay in good enough shape to fight . So actualy to all u ppl saying "U should fight joe rogan he would kick ur ass" I would fight joe rogan and my only MMA skills are my wrestling skills and i have done a little mma trainingg during wrestling offseason. and I could proabably beat this guy by just my stamina alone hed be gassed after about 1 minute and i would double leg his ass and ground and pound him



This topic looks played out, the people that hate Rogan have said their piece and the people that don;t have a problem with him have said their piece. Lets save the talk about beating the guy up because everyone knows thats not going to happen.


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> This topic looks played out, the people that hate Rogan have said their piece and the people that don;t have a problem with him have said their piece. Lets save the talk about beating the guy up because everyone knows thats not going to happen.


agreed im not gunna waste anymore time on rogan hes not worth it


----------



## I TrAuMa I (Jul 11, 2006)

God I hate you Joe Rogan.


----------



## Ex-Battousai (Jul 6, 2006)

I TrAuMa I said:


> God I hate you Joe Rogan.


this is a smart man joe rogan must go lol nice icon of rogan :laugh:


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> I do admit he called it right on the 29-29 decision. But, he was also talking about how jurgel needed to learn standup...He did pretty good to me.



Joe Rogan was praising Gurgel's stand-up, you need to listen a little more. 
Joe Rogan is very knowledgable on the subject of mma, obviously you are not.
He does a fantastic job, most people just dont like his voice.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Craze said:


> And as for rogans mma skills. how does a guy who commentates UFC, hosts fear factor, and does stand up comedy have time to train and stay in good enough shape to fight . So actualy to all u ppl saying "U should fight joe rogan he would kick ur ass" I would fight joe rogan and my only MMA skills are my wrestling skills and i have done a little mma trainingg during wrestling offseason. and I could proabably beat this guy by just my stamina alone hed be gassed after about 1 minute and i would double leg his ass and ground and pound him


Joe Rogan trains with Bas Rutten, jackass. He also does alot of BJJ, why dont you get your facts straight before bashing on someone, the man does a great job, he knows exactly what he is talking about. which is more than I can say for you


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Joe Rogan trains with Bas Rutten, jackass. He also does alot of BJJ, why dont you get your facts straight before bashing on someone, the man does a great job, he knows exactly what he is talking about. which is more than I can say for you


u really believe joe rogan does all that training while doing 2 shows and has a stand up comedy carreer. give me a break. and If he trains so hard and is such a good fighter y doesnt he fight. the UFC let a scrub like Danny Abbadi fight a preliminary fight im sure they would let rogan fight. If they did let him fight it would be a big event i know i would watch it. As for u thinking he is a good commentator well there is nothing i can say thats ur opinion and ur entitled to it. u have ur opinion and i have mine I have alrdy said my peice and obviously ur mind cant be changed and thats fine. say what u want about rogan about how much u like him and how greatu think he is thats fine by me. but lets not attack me for sharing my opinions


----------



## basrutten#1 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Rogan*

Oh? He did?

I'd really like to see that....did it air on t.v.? or if on the net can u post the site?


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Joe Rogan, he's so-so. Some times he's an annoying and not right, and other times he's annoying and right. An example of him being wrong is at UFC 53, first round of the Franklin and Tanner fight, Franklin dominated the round in my opinion and Tanner only had one lucky punch that got Franklin down ust like Fujita did to Emelianenko. So Bravo predicted 10-9 for Tanner and then Joe Rogan is like "Why not 10-8 for Tanner", that is an example of being totally incorrect by Rogan. I think Randy Couture was a way better announcer; he kept his mouth shut and knows a lot about the game. Oh, and Mike Goldberg is far more worse than Joe Rogan. All he says is "Blade this; this movie; next PPV" we don't care about upcoming crap not to do with UFC.


----------



## ALSKI12 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Rogan ... Rogan ... Rogan !*



Cbingham said:


> Joe Rogan was praising Gurgel's stand-up, you need to listen a little more.
> Joe Rogan is very knowledgable on the subject of mma, obviously you are not.
> He does a fantastic job, most people just dont like his voice.


I THINK THEY ARE JUST JEALOUS OF JOE AND WISH THEY WERE HIM ... THATS ALL ... JUST A BUNCH OF GUYS WHO WISH THEY HAD HIS GAME MONEY AND FIGHTING ABILITY.. THATS WHY THEY HATE ON HIM !


----------

